# TB stallion Luso???



## Simsar (4 May 2010)

Does anyone have any information on him, I have googled him and found his webpage http://www.garryrichard.com/luso.htm and found a few for sale by him but am specifically looking for some info on sports horse progeny by him, I have been told that he has an advanced eventer in the USA but you have to pay to become a member of there site (anyone a member that could look it up please?), all info greatfully recieved.


----------



## Simsar (4 May 2010)

Anyone??


----------



## annaellie (4 May 2010)

My boy is out of luso but am afraid I can not be much help. Will be interesting to see any replies.


----------



## Walrus (4 May 2010)

I don't know anything about breeding or bloodlines etc. but I know a full TB mare by Luso who has raced under rules (NH) and point to pointed. Unfortunately she is crackers, I suspect most of that is due to her racing background etc. she is also very small, built like a radiator and difficult to keep weight on. She is quite honestly the most neurotic mare I've ever met. However, like I say I think a lot of that may be the way she has been "brought up" so to speak. It's be good to know that other Luso horses aren't like her!


----------



## annaellie (4 May 2010)

Walrus said:



			I don't know anything about breeding or bloodlines etc. but I know a full TB mare by Luso who has raced under rules (NH) and point to pointed. Unfortunately she is crackers, I suspect most of that is due to her racing background etc. she is also very small, built like a radiator and difficult to keep weight on. She is quite honestly the most neurotic mare I've ever met. However, like I say I think a lot of that may be the way she has been "brought up" so to speak. It's be good to know that other Luso horses aren't like her!
		
Click to expand...

Thats interesting, my boy did point to point, he is a nice size and have to watch his weight but the same will be said about most TB,S, he has a spark to him but is a  genuine lad, He has just started prelim classes getting 2nd in first class, he went in and done all that was asked of him.


----------



## Simsar (4 May 2010)

annaellie do you mean your boy is by the TB stallion Luso, or out of a mare by Luso??

have been able to find lots of full TB's by him but I am specifically looking for sport horses, I have tried contacting US eventing and FEI but they have no facilities to search the sires as the Irish eventing website has, so still looking for help please.


----------



## annaellie (5 May 2010)

He is by the stallion Luso.


----------



## rebel mountain (5 May 2010)

i think he is only used on throughbred mares


----------



## imaginegenerous (27 May 2010)

Not sure if you've found out any further info on the eventer you were looking for Simsar but was glancing through H&H in the shops last week and Luso was advertised as having moved from Ireland to stand in the UK although I can't remember exactly were. Didn't buy the issue unfortunately but maybe someone else did and can have a look for you. He stuck in my mind as I worked on a yard where they had his younger half brother, Warsaan, who was a very good racehorse. Sadly he died from cancer before he started a stud career. In terms of finding the eventer, it's quite possible that Weatherbys may have details of the horse being exported to the USA. Might be worth a dropping them an email to see if they have records of horses by Luso being exported even you don't know the actual eventer's name. If they can give you some names of exported horses you may be able to search the names in evening news reports?


----------



## imaginegenerous (27 May 2010)

http://www.southernsporthorsecentre.co.uk/The Southern Sport Horse Centre.html

This is a link to where he is now. Doesn't mention anything specific about him siring eventers but as it's a sport horse centre, if you contact them direct they might be able to help. Best of luck.


----------



## Baggybreeches (28 May 2010)

My Emerald is by Luso, he is the most talented athletic horse I have ever sat on, BUT he does have a stubborn streak and for that reason alone I don't make plans for him. He usually gets good marks at dressage usually 70% plus at Prelim and Novice unaff with very little schooling (I don't school him because he is quite backward thinking so we do all our work out hacking), he can jump 1.20m+ with ease and is quite posiibly the fastest galloping horse I will ever ride in my life!
Fresh out of racing!





Fresh out of bed this month!






Showjumping at Aintree


----------



## Baggybreeches (28 May 2010)

Emerald is very laid back too, hence the reason I took him to Cheltenham instead of my other horse, he is also very easy to keep looking well in spite of windsucking and weaving (but only if bored or at feed times).


----------



## Oberon (21 April 2016)

I have a mare by Luso


----------

